# Opinion on Buying first Lens 50mm or 300mm?



## dirsan (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a D3100 with just the 55mm kit lens.  I have a chance to buy a AF NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8D, for 100 bucks or a Nikkor 70-300mm F.4-F5.6 G AF for the same price.  I've read a bunch of reviews on the 50mm, and it seems like a great lens.  The 300mm seems decent, and it would be nice to have some  zoom.  I'm just a little worried about the manual focus of each lens.  I think either would be a great lens, but I'm leaning towards the 50mm.  The price on both seem pretty good.  I am definitely a noob, so would the 50mm be my best option for my first "real" lens?  Any input appreciated!


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 25, 2012)

The 50 would be good but on your body it would be a manual focus lens. I wouldn't bother with that old 70-300.


----------



## DeedleDee (Apr 25, 2012)

I would def get the 50mm. YOu will use the wide aperture more then you use the zoom, trust me. F4 is a really slow lens


----------



## bhop (Apr 25, 2012)

35mm f/1.8 G would be a more useable lens due to the focal length IMO.  Plus it's a pretty sharp lens.  I just picked one up myself.


----------



## MTVision (Apr 25, 2012)

bhop said:
			
		

> 35mm f/1.8 G would be a more useable lens due to the focal length IMO.  Plus it's a pretty sharp lens.  I just picked one up myself.



Plus it has autofocus. Not that manual focus is bad but the viewfinder on your camera isn't great for manual focus.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2012)

^What Macho said! If you want a 70-300.. get the AF-S version, it is a good lens for the money. The other is just a cheap kit lens.

It really comes down to what you want to shoot.... that is what should help make your decision.


----------



## KmH (Apr 26, 2012)

The _*AF*_ 70-300 will not auto focus on your camera.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Apr 26, 2012)

+1 on bhop and Megan, 35mm f/1.8 G would be a more useable lens due to the focal length IMO.  Plus it's a pretty sharp lens. 
I have a D5100 with the 35mm 1.8 and 50mm 1.8, from the start i didn't buy any kit lens, only these 2 primes after a lot of investigation, and i didn't look back, the quality of both are amazing.


----------



## SouthwestDreams (Apr 26, 2012)

I won't add new focal lengths to consider and take your question on a tangent. Holding my comments to your choices I would say go with the 50 and wait till your budget allows for the 70-300 VR. There are whole threads on another forum on the fantastic qualities of that 70-300 VR.


----------



## dirsan (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and input.  I think I'm going to go for the 35mm to start, definitely liking the AF that will work with my d3100, plus the price looks to be comparable with the 50mm.  I'm going to save up and eventually get the 300mm AF-S too, just have to convince the wife...thanks again.


----------

